# brutes new shoes



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well i finally got my 31s in hand jus ant gt them mounted up yet. doin that tommoro and will post pic with them on the bike. 
hear is the link to the pic. cant figure out how to post from myspace help me out guys. 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1459211&imageID=21974412#a=1459211&i=21974412


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

gt my 31s mounted up and ready to go cnt wait to test them out at trucks gne wild this weekend. hears the link to my pics of them mounted up. what do yall think. also pt my new almond primary in and dayco xtx belt on today


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

SWEET


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hear is one of her all cleaned up with the new shoes


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice!:rockn:


----------

